

Show HN: Need feedback on second version of news search engine, working alone - avaku
http://www.readrz.com/?v2

======
ibstudios
Hi, I like your site. I found it to be very fast.

A few notes:

1) The icons are not very informative. Really just the filter and the share
buttons. 2) I would move the blog, about, and terms to the bottom and move the
headlines, magazine, and other items up into the top bar. Maybe even have them
slide out? 3) The filter to search by topic is cool, but it is not very
apparent as to how to go back to a parent topic. I am sure color or a simple
label would help this. 4) The site is static. What about small screens and
wide screens?

Best of luck!

~~~
avaku
Thanks a lot!!!

